# A Xmass siggy for Chris



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is my attempt to the Chris' request for the siggy.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2009)

And another project...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice work Wojtek!  Is it these two that you're using buddy?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2009)

Wurger said:


> And another project...



I like it, I will use it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice job, Wojtek. I'm sure Chris is pleased....

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes I like it, I will switch to it on Jan. 6th or 7th.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> Nice work Wojtek!  Is it these two that you're using buddy?



I used the first one only for the Xmas siggy..The new one is of a different source, Jan. THX


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 2, 2009)

Adler's sig looks most excellent, Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2009)

THX GG.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

Another idea...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bl**dy beautiful Wojtek! BRAVO!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 5, 2009)

Really neat, Wojtek. I like the bottom one....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2009)

I agree, the last one is much better than the first. Great work, Wojtec


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh wow, that is amazing my friend! I love them both. 

If it is alright with you, I will use both of them. I mean the one with the eagle and the one with Hartmann. Sort of a Quarterly thing.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

No problem Chris.These are yours. I'll be happy if you can use both.


----------



## Erich (Jan 5, 2009)

most impressive W ~


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2009)

THX Erich.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2009)

You're DA maaan Wojtek!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 6, 2009)

Well today is the last day of Christmas over here, so I will be changing them out tomorrow.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2009)

Awsome job there Wojtek!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2009)

THX Paul.


----------



## fly boy (Jan 26, 2009)

chirs maybe you should try my sig but with a 109 or 262 or something of the sort.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 26, 2009)

fly boy said:


> chirs maybe you should try my sig but with a 109 or 262 or something of the sort.



Why?

He already made me a great siggy weeks ago...


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2009)

...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks my friend that is perfect!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 30, 2009)

You are welcome Chris.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2009)

The new one Chris.....


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm sure Chris will love them.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 22, 2009)

I love them! I really appreciate it!

Now it is time to get into the Christmas spirit...


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 22, 2009)

Now a matching Avatar.  

Just kiddin' I like ur avatar.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2009)

Most excellent, Wurger!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 22, 2009)

Dave, I have to admit, your's is pretty darn sharp as well! Nothing says Season's Greetings like a 50mm


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Most excellent, Wurger!



Thank you GG. .Appreciate...


----------



## Erich (Nov 22, 2009)

sweet siggies guys all of you have been busy........


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 22, 2009)

lol VB...yeah, the Bk5 insists that everyone has a Merry Christmas....or else


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice one Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Maximowitz (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice and festive my friend. Now we know what happened to Willi, he flew into a Xmas tree decoration!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you Pal.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2009)

I am liking the Christmas theme.
It's a very nice siggy you made for Chris. 


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2011)

Three projects.... test


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks brother!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2011)

You'r welcome. But I might add a few other pieces like snow etc...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2011)

[email protected] those are sweet!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2011)

THX Njaco. 

And here is the final product....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2011)

DAM!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks my friend.

Having a problem saving the old one to my hard drive to reuse it when Christmas is over. Not sure why.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2011)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Thanks my friend.
> 
> Having a problem saving the old one to my hard drive to reuse it when Christmas is over. Not sure why.



Your welcome. 

Just click with right mouse button on the old image. Choose 'Save as.. ' from the opened menu. Then set the path to folder you want to save it on your HDD. And then clock 'Save" button. There shouldn't be any trouble with that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah that is how I am doing it, just like always. 

For some reason when I click on the "saved" image in my folder, it comes up much smaller and on an internet page, not as a saved image.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2011)

Hummm.. really strange. Mayby, try to click the yellow bar above the siggy in order to get it of its normal size. The system resized almost all siggies down and it might be the reason. Also you can copy URL address of the image and save it in notebook for instance.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah I tried that too, and it is not working.

The URL version is also really shrunk down. I am going to try it again tomorrow at work when I am using E8 and not Firefox.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 20, 2011)

So it must be the Mozilla Firefox. But I'm using it and don't have any troubles.

Here is the URL address....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...9814d1231179917-xmass-siggy-chris-adler4_.gif

Just hit Edit Post button for the post and copy the address. Of course without these URL tags.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2011)

Bottom one for me Wojtek, although all are good work. Border just completes it for me.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2011)

THX Hugh.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2011)

Chris, I posted it here for you to go to when Xmas is done. Hope this helps.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate it. I don't understand why it is doing this. 

At work I tried it with IE, and it does it as well. It must be a setting somewhere.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow...looks like the "sig Meister" has outdone himself again...awesome job!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 24, 2011)

All of them look really nice. 


Wheels


----------

